# Is there any 2T bodysuit?



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

DS has a huge torso and is in CDs. He can still wear 18m pants, but his 24 month onesies are about to not snap. I know I could just get an extender, but is there any 2T onesie that exists?


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, Target carries Gerber onesies in 2T, but they're almost always sold out. I remember going there every other day for a few weeks when I needed them for DS, before finally finding them in stock. I just searched their website and couldn't find any larger than 6-9 months for sale online, but I know that's where I got DS's 2T onesies.

Edit: Uh-oh, I just re-read your post, and now that I'm thinking about it, DS's largest onesies may have been 24-month rather than 2T. I'm sorry if my answer doesn't help you -- good luck!


----------



## Seedlings (Dec 20, 2007)

The Children's Place goes up to a 4t. Carter's or Osh Kosh should also go that big too.

Hth's


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

I did not know you could get onesie extenders - where have you seen those?


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

We saw some 2 and 3T ones at Target the other day.


----------



## organic-momma (May 9, 2007)

Gymboree always has 2T onesies


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

One Step Ahead has the extenders.

Try Babycenter.com for the larger size onesies. Also, ebay had a bunch in 2-4T sizes (new ones in packages). I don't love the Gerber because I find them to be kind of rough. I like Carter's because they are softer.


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hanna Andersson does onesies up to size 90, which I think pushes 3T...


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

Crazy8 has them too, up to 3T...and they're doing free shipping.

(fyi-Crazy8 is the lower priced cousin of Gymboree)


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *organic-momma* 
Gymboree always has 2T onesies


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seedlings* 
The Children's Place goes up to a 4t. Carter's or Osh Kosh should also go that big too.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AEZMama* 
(fyi-Crazy8 is the lower priced cousin of Gymboree)

oooh that's good to know! Kind of like what Old Navy is to GAP.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

I looked at Children's Place, and that Crazy 8 store. Neither have any right now. At least what I want. I have one 3T one from the Children's Place that I bought in the fall.

I thought that I had heard of Carters making 2T, and I googled, but couldn't find any.

I really just use them at undershirts, so his back doesn't get cold in the winter.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

On Hanna sizing: my daughter wears size 90 Hanna's and they will fit all winter and then some, plenty of growing room. She is 27 months, 30 pounds, 36ish inches tall and 2T is snug or just right, 3T fits with room to grow. I would agree that the Hanna size 90 body suits are just a smidge smaller than a standard size 3T.

And Hanna does have a decent selection of 90 bodysuits, long and short sleeve.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Karen** 
I looked at Children's Place, and that Crazy 8 store. Neither have any right now. At least what I want. I have one 3T one from the Children's Place that I bought in the fall.

I thought that I had heard of Carters making 2T, and I googled, but couldn't find any.

I really just use them at undershirts, so his back doesn't get cold in the winter.

I looked too, and Crazy 8 had a bunch in 2T and 3T. Are you just looking for undershirts?


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

YES! Baby Soy & Kate Quinn org. makes them








we have a few for DD who is 2.5....I think they are a few on sale here
www.craftsburykids.com

blessings!


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolalight* 
I looked too, and Crazy 8 had a bunch in 2T and 3T. Are you just looking for undershirts?

Yes, just undershirts.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

A friend of mine found a bunch at http://essentialwhites.com/. They are exactly what I was looking for, in case anyone else wants some!


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

*You can buy undershirt onesies up to size 3T* (though they stretch easily to 4T or even 5T) *at JCPenney*. They come in whites, pinks, and patterns. Just look for the stand/display in the infant area with all the packaged cotton undershirts...then look for the extra extra (extra?) large size. 3T!

And FYI, my son (SN) wears 5/6 clothing but is still very thin. He still wears the 3T onesies underneath for warmth...they stretch out over time and it's been great!


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Babies are us has at least size 3t and up. They are mostly print ones. They are more on the wider side than the longer side as ds is very long the seem to be baggy on him.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks, Karen, I ordered some onesies from essential whites, too. I bought 8 in size 36-48 months in short sleeves. They would have cost $64 plus shipping, but 2 were free. If you buy 3, you get one free. Plus, after $48 you qualify for free ground shipping.

They look to be very nice quality. I am ALWAYS looking for onesies big enough for DD. She is 33 pounds, 35 inches tall, and in CDs. The Gerber 3T ones are too short, and TCP and Gymboree never have them in stock in the larger sizes.

They even have colors and black onesies, what a great website!


----------

